# What weight the Driver



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

In the light of posts concerned with weight allowances.It got me thinking about the hidden weight of the Driver (i deliberately left out the passenger as 8/10s are the girls and it would definitely skew the figures if they were asked :wink: ) and could dieting help


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Go on then I will start it off


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it should be extended to 20 stone :wink: 

tony


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I dont know how to, sorry


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

daffodil said:


> I dont know how to, sorry


Try eating and drinking a lot more. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

From what I have seen, most motorhome couples remind me of the jokey postcards you get at Blackpool and other seaside resorts.

The men are little bald fellas, some wearing a Bowler hat. The women are ....... erm ........ ample. 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think most commercial vehicle builder allow 75kg for the driver, not sure about vn converters, but would expect the same to be inline with the base vehicle builders.

Kin long time since I saw 75kg on a scale though


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why do you think I have a 250cc heavy scooter :wink: 

tony

ps. nice to know they've increased the size of the funeral incinerators :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Phew!

I am chuffed to be below the norm - I'm less than 75kg.

That means extra payload for the wine!

Actually by less than the weight of a couple of bottles of plonk - shucks!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The only way Daffy is to delete the post and start again before the post gains any weight.


cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Too late really I think it would annoy people maybe do another one stating only people between 15.1 to say 22 stone then I could assimilate it to this one HI HO :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Surely everyone is in the last category which is 15.1 lbs plus. :?


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Nice post cabby,good to see you putting your....weight .. behind it


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you've been looking again.    

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I am honestly Gob smacked so far with the statistics at 38 votes ,26% are 15.1 lbs or over I wish now I had gone up to 22 stone plus in the same increments but I did not expect to have that many people in that scale


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Well some of us have it and the weedy ones haven't. :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Too heavy :lol: :lol:

Aldra :lol: [/b]


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Cooking with lard makes Yorkshire folk big strong lads. unlike the mamby pamby Suvern types who live on lettuce and shandy. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Tiz cider and cheddar down here not Yorkshire puds!


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank god the averages are sorting themselves out 12.1 lbs plus are catching up with the 15.1 plus after 49 votes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW :!: :!: 

Not on my own then in the BFB brigade.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Is the 9-10 brigade mostly the girls who are the principal or only drivers ?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

only 63 votes about weight ,as opposed to 173 about age so we are more comfortable talking about that rather then weight Amazing low turnout :roll:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

daffodil said:


> In the light of posts concerned with weight allowances.It got me thinking about the hidden weight of the Driver (i deliberately left out the passenger as 8/10s are the girls and it would definitely skew the figures if they were asked :wink: ) and could dieting help


Haven't read through all the posts, but isn't this a tad sexist this 'girl' like quite a few others IS the driver. 

Sue


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

suedew said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > In the light of posts concerned with weight allowances.It got me thinking about the hidden weight of the Driver (i deliberately left out the passenger as 8/10s are the girls and it would definitely skew the figures if they were asked :wink: ) and could dieting help
> ...


Nope it is not sue, that is why I put the lower weight in as its too low for most MEN

I am aware there are quite a few Gals who are soloists, as well as a few who do all the driving :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

